# Panama City Ideas?



## ptprism (Mar 8, 2006)

After trying for years, we just booked an Instant Exchange from Interval at the Country Vacation Villa (Amador) in Panama City for April 1-8. The Tripadvisor reviews on this place were quite good (it is listed as the Country Inn and Suites) but also has a FEW timeshare units. It supposedly overlooks the Panama Canal and has spectacular views at night. We of course want to take the canal tour. But what else would seasoned tuggers recommend we do with just six days in Panama City? We're open to suggestions but are approaching 60 this year, so no "adventure" tours please!  And wild nightlife, discos, etc. are also not of interest. Also we would welcome your recommendations for restaurants. My wife read that the Panamanian food is very greasy so she is worried about that.

I also read that cabs within the city are only $1.00 which I find hard to believe. Is this true? We ride buses successfully in Mexico--is the bus system easy here also?

We have also heard about an open market on Sundays only in a nearby village. Does anyone know about that? Thanks!


----------



## JeffV (Mar 8, 2006)

Check on an overnight trip to Boquete. It is a ways upcountry but when I was working in Panama years ago it was a lovely place and an interesting drive up there.


----------



## DebBrown (Mar 8, 2006)

We are planning a trip to Panama for Christmas break.  I've done tons of research.  I would try to book a day at the Smithsonian Tropical Research Institute.  It looks wonderful!

http://www.stri.org/english/visit_us/barro_colorado/index.php

Since you have the timeshare,  you'll do mostly day trips.  Do a search for info about the Gamboa Rainforest.  You should find some interesting ideas.

BTW, I saw a 2br unit at your resort for our Christmas dates but took a pass.  We decided not to spend that much time in the city.

Deb


----------



## JeffV (Mar 10, 2006)

Don't worry about the food. There are all kinds available.  Arroz con pollo (rice with chicken) is one of my favorites as well as fried plantain. Be sure to try the ceviche, it is fabulous.


----------



## royalholidayclubbed (Mar 11, 2006)

*Restaurant*

I was in Panama last year and went to a restaurant called JIMMY´S.
I would recommend it 100% - I had grilled octopus . . . .delicious!
Not sure where Amador is but if you are near the canal locks, then to get into the city you are at least 20 minutes away, if I remember. If not then you are probably near the Marina - which is a nice area with beautiful views.

In any case, unfortunately, if so, you will have to approach one of the worst "gangland" / poor areas (CHORRILLO) to get to the (new) city center or the old city center (which also has some great restaurants).

I loved Panama, and would consider living there. I may even be there within the next few weeks all going well with some business I have.

If you want I can recommend a taxi driver I used. Drop me a line if you want his email or phone #. I assume he is still around.
From the airport to where you are going is around 40 minutes and should cost $20 - $30 in taxi.  From Amador to the city centers you may pay $2 - $3 per trip - but it is still generally very cheap.

Have a great time.(If you like fishing get yourself a daytrip!)


----------



## laerut (Apr 4, 2007)

Does anyone have any hints as to how to get a good airfare to Panama.  Unfortunately, we may have to go during the Christmas Holidays.  Right now I am seing 589 from Salt Lake City.  Any suggestions?


----------



## "Roger" (Apr 11, 2007)

DebBrown said:


> We are planning a trip to Panama for Christmas break.  I've done tons of research.  I would try to book a day at the Smithsonian Tropical Research Institute.  It looks wonderful!
> 
> http://www.stri.org/english/visit_us/barro_colorado/index.php
> 
> Since you have the timeshare,  you'll do mostly day trips.  Do a search for info about the Gamboa Rainforest. ...Deb


Deb,

My wife and I took that tour and (for us) it was just wonderful.  If you do sign up, you must read A Tapir's Morning Bath.  It is about a reporter who spent several months at the Research Institute.  (If you have any further questions, you can PM me.)


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 11, 2007)

Roger, we were there in January.  We didn't get to the Smithsonian, however, because they weren't doing tours over the holidays.

I do have a slideshow of my pictures if anyone is interested.  Choose Panama Highlights and click on the slideshow option.

http://www.picturetrail.com/debbrown11

Deb


----------



## "Roger" (Apr 11, 2007)

Looks like you had a great time.  We spent our entire time at the Gamboa resort (I recognize your pictures from there).  In retrospect, if we did it again, we would have a car and see other areas.  (Also, while the restaurant there was good, it was a bit much having to eat every meal there.)  

We did get to see the Smithsonian Tropical Research Institutute (the tours took off from Gamboa) and spent a day touring Panama City (we hired a person to drive us down there and give us a tour -- that included watching one of the locks operate on the way back).  All fun stuff. If you ever get back, take the tour (but read the book first).


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 12, 2007)

Roger, I hate to say it but the Gamboa Resort was probably are least favorite part of the trip.  We LOVED staying with the Kunas at Dad Ibe and enjoyed New Years Eve in Panama City too.  Gamboa was just too touristy.  I wanted to see Panama, not a fancy resort.  Yes... the food got a bit old.

Deb


----------



## "Roger" (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm not surprised, Deb.  In many ways, this was our least favorite trip to Central America, somewhat for the same reasons.  

What my wife and I enjoy most is wandering through rainforest.  We were able to do that some at Gamboa, but pretty much by ignoring most of the resort activities.  (When they did have rainforest type tours, they were too much for the casual tourist who decided to spend one afternoon doing the rainforest thing.  One of the resort guides, who was very good, really liked it when we went on a walk with him because we provided an extra pair of eyes.  He, in essence, told us don't worry about fees, your my guest.)  

We very much enjoyed the trip to the Smithsonian Institute, but had arranged that on our own.  I doubt if any of the resorts guest even knew about it. (When we told one of the hotel guides we saw a vested anteater on our tour, he just about dropped dead with envy.  He said that he had been going out on his own for the last two years trying to find one, with no success.)

The hotel also found us a good guide for Panama City (a college student trying to make extra money).  Cities are not our thing, but for a day it was fine.  The guide did take us to an excellent coop type market where artisans from across Panama sold their work.  In addition, that day gave us a chance to see one of the canal locks (probably the same one where your pictures were taken).

I guess the bottom line is that, while the resort was not our favorite thing, we did manage to have a good time.  The resort cost us almost nothing in terms of points.  Still, I doubt if my wife and I will ever timeshare in Central America again.  There are too many other ways in which you can visit these countries that are more to our tastes.

Take care.


----------



## laerut (Jul 6, 2007)

"Roger" said:


> I'm not surprised, Deb.  In many ways, this was our least favorite trip to Central America, somewhat for the same reasons.  - - -
> 
> I guess the bottom line is that, while the resort was not our favorite thing, we did manage to have a good time.  The resort cost us almost nothing in terms of points.  Still, I doubt if my wife and I will ever timeshare in Central America again.  There are too many other ways in which you can visit these countries that are more to our tastes.
> 
> Take care.



If you were going again what would you do as far as accomodations?


----------



## Ellis2ca (Oct 26, 2007)

*Six days in Panama City...*



ptprism said:


> But what else would seasoned tuggers recommend we do with just six days in Panama City?



You are not going to be in Panama City... you are going to be in Fort Amador which is close to Panama City, in what used to be the Canal Zone... This is as different from Panama City as Hawaii is from Manhatten... but... you will be close to Panama City.  

See the map here: 

http://www.panamarealestatepros.com/images/map-city-marked.jpg

You will be near "10" or between 10 and Puente de las Americas (the bridge).
The nice parts of Panama City are around "3", "4", and "5", and around "9".

You will have an extremely beautiful view of Panama City, from the causeway. ("10" on the map.  Be sure to go to the restaurant area "10" of Fort Amador... you will find many restaurants with beautiful views.

The central residential area of Panama City is around the Hotel El Panama... There, you will find nice hotels, nice casinos, nice restaurants, etc.

In Panama City, Avenida Balboa goes along the ocean... If it is not jammed with traffic, it is very pleasant.  Take Avenida Balboa to the very end, and it takes you to Punta Paitilla, and on, to the ruins of Panama Viejo, (courtesy of Morgan the Pirate) which are like 400 years old and are picture postcard which you should not miss or you have not been to Panama.



ptprism said:


> We're open to suggestions but are approaching 60 this year, so no "adventure" tours please!



O.K. so then don't go to San Blas for a day, ... or to Fort San Lorenzo... or to the Gamboa rainforest... all of which you would have been amazed with.  Go to Miraflores locks, and watch the ships pass through the locks.  (fairly close to Fort Amador)



ptprism said:


> And wild nightlife, discos, etc. are also not of interest. Also we would welcome your recommendations for restaurants. My wife read that the Panamanian food is very greasy so she is worried about that.



Nonsense.  Complete nonsense.  If you ask for fried food, it will be greasy... If you don't ask for fried food, it won't be greasy.  

Ask to go to a typical Panamanian restaurant, perhaps with a night show... and (I agree) ask for "ceviche de corbina" and "arroz con pollo".  The corbina (fish) is probably the best fish you will ever eat anywhere in your life.  

And I agree, Jimmy's is a good enough restaurant, but there are many others.    One good one is right at Miraflores locks, and museum (near "8")



ptprism said:


> I also read that cabs within the city are only $1.00 which I find hard to believe. Is this true?



For short distances within the city, yes.  To and from Fort Amador, which is not really Panama City, it will be a bit more... but you won't need to rent a car.  For $3 to max $5 you should be able to get anywhere.



ptprism said:


> We ride buses successfully in Mexico--is the bus system easy here also?



No.  Not as good as in Mexico.  City busses are picturesque and folkloric, but that just means they look almost exactly as they did 50 years ago when they were new.



ptprism said:


> We have also heard about an open market on Sundays only in a nearby village. Does anyone know about that? Thanks!



All of Panama is a shopping area... starting at the Duty Free shops at the airport, and ending with the Duty Free shops at the airport, and the Colon Free Zone if you want to go to Colon. 

I hope you will be there from December to February, which is when it doesn't rain, but any other time is fine, too...  

Nostalgically, - Ellis


----------



## laerut (Dec 15, 2007)

*Van/taxi?*

Does anyone know how I can get a taxi that will hold 6 people?


----------

